# تصنيع طائره



## ميدو_2007 (2 يوليو 2007)

قمت منذ فتره بتصنيع هيكل طائره معدنى ولكن لا اعرف هل يصلح ام لا 
ارجو المساعده الجاده لان معظم الموضوعات غالبا تكون غير واقعية التصنيع


----------



## ميدو_2007 (2 يوليو 2007)

ارجو ابداء الراى


----------



## barood (2 يوليو 2007)

الشكل غير واضح بصراحة
أرجو اضافة المزيد من المعلومات ، مثل ، الوزن الدقيق ، الأبعاد ، شكل بروفيل الجناح


----------



## ميدو_2007 (5 يوليو 2007)

وين الردود


----------



## مازن Mazen (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي ميدو_2007  .. بصراحه ليست لدي معلومات كافيه في هذا المجال ..
لكن اتمنى أن تضم صوتك معي بطلب تخصيص قسم خاص بالهوايات الالكترونيه من سيارت وطائرات وروبوتات تعمل بالاسلكي :77: .. 
من الممكن ان يفيدك الرابط التالي (منقول من مقاله للاخ مكه كوم) لكيفيه صناعه "اعمل بنفسك" حواامه طائره او طبق طائر بالمخططات والقياسات .. 
http://jlnlabs.imars.com/gfsuav/gfsuavn01a.htm
اتمنى ان يفيدك.


----------



## دم ورد (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكوراخى جدااا


----------



## فاضل الشبهر (1 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة أستفيدوا من Baroodوأنصحك بالتواصل معاه


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعينك ويوفقك


----------

